# rarest thing you've caught in each area?



## deSPIRIA (Dec 17, 2017)

seaside - football fish
river - koi (twice)
island - emperor butterfly


----------



## Vala (Dec 17, 2017)

Everything


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 17, 2017)

island- emperor butterfly

beach- i have no ides i think red sapper? mom caught a tuna once 

river - no idea


----------



## Gruntilda (Dec 17, 2017)

My biggest thrill and last rare thing to catch was the tuna.  I am patiently holding on to the rare stuff to see if we will need them with further updates.  I am wondering if we will be getting more rare flying things in our gardens as I see there is a net garden icon that is paled out for now.


----------



## Bcat (Dec 17, 2017)

island: emperor butterfly
river: koi
ocean:tuna


----------



## WynterFrost (Dec 17, 2017)

Island- Rainbow beetle
Beach- Tuna
River- Rainbow Trout


----------



## Relly (Dec 18, 2017)

The only thing I haven't caught is a football fish


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 18, 2017)

Everything? I've caught at least one of every species.


----------



## visibleghost (Dec 18, 2017)

i have caught everything you can catch, iirc the koi, tuna and jewel beetle are the rarest so uh those


----------



## dabbler (Dec 18, 2017)

More >> Catalog


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I've caught every rare critter in the game, now that I finally fished out a football fish.


----------

